# KODI installation



## balanga (Feb 13, 2016)

Anyone have any tips on installing KODI?

Well not so much the installation since `# pkg install kodi` does that...

How do I get it to run?


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 13, 2016)

It should have an entry in your desktop environment's app menu. Alternatively run `kodi`.

If you're having trouble make sure to check the log in ~/.kodi/temp/kodi.log


----------



## balanga (Feb 13, 2016)

It appears under  Applications->Multimedia->Kodi Media Center

Does it matter which Desktop I'm running? I'm currently running Xfce.

I have a kodi-crashlog


```
############## Kodi CRASH LOG ###############

################ SYSTEM INFO ################
Date: Sat Feb 13 12:01:08 GMT 2016
Kodi Options:
Arch: i386
Kernel: FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE #0 r274401: Tue Nov 11 22:51:51 UTC 2014  root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
Release: lsb_release not available
############## END SYSTEM INFO ##############

############### STACK TRACE #################
############# END STACK TRACE ###############

################# LOG FILE ##################

12:00:41 T:784347264  NOTICE: special://profile/ is mapped to: special://masterprofile/
12:00:41 T:784347264  NOTICE: -----------------------------------------------------------------------
12:00:41 T:784347264  NOTICE: Starting Kodi (15.1 Git:Unknown). Platform: FreeBSD x86 32-bit
12:00:41 T:784347264  NOTICE: Using Release Kodi x32 build
12:00:41 T:784347264  NOTICE: Kodi compiled Feb  2 2016 by Clang 3.4.1 (tags/RELEASE_34/dot1-final 208032) for FreeBSD x86 32-bit version 10.1-CURRENT (1001000)
12:00:41 T:784347264  NOTICE: Running on FreeBSD 10.1, kernel: FreeBSD x86 32-bit version 10.1-RELEASE
12:00:41 T:784347264  NOTICE: Host CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1700MHz, 1 core available
12:00:41 T:784347264  NOTICE: special://xbmc/ is mapped to: /usr/local/share/kodi
12:00:41 T:784347264  NOTICE: special://xbmcbin/ is mapped to: /usr/local/lib/kodi
12:00:41 T:784347264  NOTICE: special://masterprofile/ is mapped to: /home/john/.kodi/userdata
12:00:41 T:784347264  NOTICE: special://home/ is mapped to: /home/john/.kodi
12:00:41 T:784347264  NOTICE: special://temp/ is mapped to: /home/john/.kodi/temp
12:00:41 T:784347264  NOTICE: The executable running is: /usr/local/lib/kodi/kodi.bin
12:00:41 T:784347264  NOTICE: Local hostname: support
12:00:41 T:784347264  NOTICE: Log File is located: /home/john/.kodi/temp/kodi.log
12:00:41 T:784347264  NOTICE: -----------------------------------------------------------------------
12:00:41 T:784347264  NOTICE: load settings...
12:00:41 T:784347264 WARNING: CSettingString: unknown options filler "timezonecountries" of "locale.timezonecountry"
12:00:41 T:784347264 WARNING: CSettingString: unknown options filler "timezones" of "locale.timezone"
12:00:42 T:784347264  ERROR: PulseAudio: Failed to connect context
12:00:42 T:784347264  NOTICE: PulseAudio might not be running. Context was not created.
12:00:42 T:784347264  NOTICE: Found 1 Lists of Devices
12:00:42 T:784347264  NOTICE: Enumerated OSS devices:
12:00:42 T:784347264  NOTICE:  Device 1
12:00:42 T:784347264  NOTICE:  m_deviceName  : /dev/dsp0
12:00:42 T:784347264  NOTICE:  m_displayName  : pcm0 Intel ICH4 (82801DB)
12:00:42 T:784347264  NOTICE:  m_displayNameExtra:
12:00:42 T:784347264  NOTICE:  m_deviceType  : AE_DEVTYPE_PCM
12:00:42 T:784347264  NOTICE:  m_channels  : FL,FR
12:00:42 T:784347264  NOTICE:  m_sampleRates  : 8000,11025,16000,22050,32000,44100,48000
12:00:42 T:784347264  NOTICE:  m_dataFormats  : AE_FMT_S16NE,AE_FMT_S32NE
12:00:42 T:784347264  NOTICE: No settings file to load (special://xbmc/system/advancedsettings.xml)
12:00:42 T:784347264  NOTICE: No settings file to load (special://masterprofile/advancedsettings.xml)
12:00:42 T:784347264  NOTICE: Default DVD Player: dvdplayer
12:00:42 T:784347264  NOTICE: Default Video Player: dvdplayer
12:00:42 T:784347264  NOTICE: Default Audio Player: paplayer
12:00:42 T:784347264  NOTICE: Disabled debug logging due to GUI setting. Level 0.
12:00:42 T:784347264  NOTICE: Log level changed to "LOG_LEVEL_NORMAL"
12:00:42 T:784347264  NOTICE: Loading player core factory settings from special://xbmc/system/playercorefactory.xml.
12:00:42 T:784347264  NOTICE: Loaded playercorefactory configuration
12:00:42 T:784347264  NOTICE: Loading player core factory settings from special://masterprofile/playercorefactory.xml.
12:00:42 T:784347264  NOTICE: special://masterprofile/playercorefactory.xml does not exist. Skipping.
12:00:42 T:785112448  NOTICE: Thread ActiveAE start, auto delete: false
12:00:42 T:785550720  NOTICE: Thread AESink start, auto delete: false
12:00:42 T:784347264  NOTICE: Running database version Addons19
12:00:42 T:784347264  NOTICE: ADDONS: Using repository repository.xbmc.org
12:00:42 T:859914752  NOTICE: Thread PeripBusUSB start, auto delete: false
12:00:42 T:859915392  NOTICE: Thread RemoteControl start, auto delete: false
12:00:42 T:784347264  NOTICE: Setup SDL
12:00:42 T:784347264  NOTICE: Checking resolution 16
12:00:42 T:784347264  ERROR: Failed to find matching visual


############### END LOG FILE ################

############ END Kodi CRASH LOG #############
```


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Feb 13, 2016)

Which video driver are you using? I'm thinking Kodi might require hardware-accelerated graphics, though I could be wrong...


----------



## balanga (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm using a Thinkpad T41p laptop which uses one of these

Video chipsets:

32MB ATI Mobility RADEON 7500
32MB ATI Mobility RADEON 9000

I'm not sure how to tell which driver Xorg assigns.


----------



## balanga (Feb 14, 2016)

In case anyone has similar problems, see:-

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/help-with-nvidia-drivers.55109/


----------



## PacketMan (Feb 14, 2016)

I installed it a few weeks ago on a 10.2-RELEASE GNOME3 machine with no issues.  Not sure I actually like the program, and it crashes my net/minidlna.  Might deinstall it.   But I'm sure it can download/playback all kinds of content on the internet and thus I might fool with it some more.


----------



## laufdi (Feb 2, 2017)

There is no PVR addon included, and I can't find it, is that on purpose?


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Feb 2, 2017)

laufdi said:


> There is no PVR addon included, and I can't find it, is that on purpose?



There was one prior to the XBMC -> Kodi switch; I can't recall the reason for it being removed, though. I want to say it was something that could not be ported following an upgrade, but I'm uncertain.

EDIT: It was removed on 2016-02-12 because it didn't work with anything past Kodi 15. See /usr/ports/MOVED for reference.


----------



## laufdi (Feb 2, 2017)

Ok thanks, but the Linux and Android versions have that plugin ...


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 3, 2017)

The problem is not lack of a PVR plugin but that drivers for tuner cards are scant.
/multimedia/tvheadend

http://kodi.wiki/view/Tvheadend


----------



## laufdi (Feb 3, 2017)

I am running tvheadend on FreeBSD 11 and can connect with the Android Kodi app no problem. But not from FreeBSD Kodi.


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 3, 2017)

What TV tuner card/dongle are you using?


----------



## laufdi (Feb 3, 2017)

Several  USB "Nova-T Stick Hauppauge" and "DVB-T2C USB-Stick Bestunar Inc"


----------

